
An open letter to YC and 500 – you wield too much power and failed to self-govern - alexpalmer13
https://medium.com/magyon/we-boycott-y-combinator-and-500-startups-e3e7201d2368
======
aagha
Wait. Who are you?!

I'm not saying that what you're saying isn't on-point, but are you someone
that know's Altman or McClure?

You're writing on Medium--which I suspect has thousands of authors, and you're
saying that McClure "must" read your letter to him? Isn't that kind of
arrogant to assume that your voice--especially during this time of SV VC
harassment exposure--will rise above those of others?

~~~
alexpalmer13
I don't know either Altman or McClure personally. I only know people who know
both (founders, alumni, etc.)

I'm not assuming that my voice will rise above all others. I only hope that on
a long enough timeline more people (including McClure) will read the letter.

Arrogance is a quality of having an inflated sense of self-importance. I wrote
both posts because I thought it was important to write them. We took that
stand (boycott) because we thought it was the only way to cut through the
noise + we had to sever all ties to both accelerators.

------
sggdrtrf
I've seen you on the Sarah Lacy and Sama Twitter catfight. May I suggest
taking a step back out of the drama and focus on your startups. Yes, the way
SV treats women is bad and needs to change. But getting involved in drama and
boycotting two of the biggest incubators does you more harm than good. Raise
your voice and speak with the intent of finding solutions, not boycotting
entire organizations. If you care so deeply, reach out to the partners and
suggest ways to make women feel safe. I'm try and say this as politely as
possible : who do you think you are to boycott YC and 500? A struggling
startup founder who spends his time getting involved in Twitter drama? Good
luck out there buddy.

~~~
alexpalmer13
Thank you for creating an HN account to say this.

I use my time in the way that I believe it should be used. What we chose to
focus on is in our sole discretion.

I answer only to my co-founders with how my time is spent, and reject the
notion of "who do you think you are?"

Just because we are small doesn't mean we can't voice our concerns, or oppose
a much larger entity (YC & 500) in the only way we think matters/makes sense.

When the leadership of YC fails to recognize how wrong it is to threaten a
journalist with insider info - we stand on the side of the journalist. People
look up to Sam. He shouldn't be giving them implicit permission to behave that
way/similar way.

I don't believe we are making a grave mistake with taking this stand. Someone
has to say this, and I'm comfortable being that person.

There was a way to say what you did without being condescending.

